# Anyone live in the Ayia Napa area



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

Some friends relocating from UK are thinking of going to the A Napa area

Does anyone have any info as I live totally the other end

They are looking to rent a villa there for long term

Anyone have any advice re living in that area

Many thans\ks


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

philly said:


> Hi all
> 
> Some friends relocating from UK are thinking of going to the A Napa area
> 
> ...



Hi Philly,

Are they clubbers? If so I can see why Napa would be an attraction. Otherwise, not so much ;-)

People I know who initially bought in Napa itself have subsequently moved elsewhere, generally further towards Larnaca. That's given them more year-round facilities and entertainment and access to a wider range of activities.

Horses and courses of course but I wouldn't fancy living in Napa myself.
Mands


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Mands. Napa is not the ideal place for living. In the winter it will be like a ghost town and in the summer its full of rowdy lager swilling tourists.
Depending on what your friends are looking for in lifestyle they might be better off taking a good look at other areas before deciding on Napa.


----------

